
Better Form Inputs for Better Mobile User Experiences - lemonberry
https://css-tricks.com/better-form-inputs-for-better-mobile-user-experiences/
======
lemonberry
I've yet to implement the tips in this article on my current project but will
do so prior to launch. Maybe a lot of you here are aware of these attributes,
but they were new to me.

